# A friend's Halloween Stepford FOTD-> insane



## oriGINAl (Nov 2, 2006)

She was Mrs. Wink Nelson from the Stepford wives, with bad plastic surgery...wow!

Her myspace profile


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 2, 2006)

wow now that is amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Nov 2, 2006)

wow....really incredible!!


----------



## angelica (Nov 2, 2006)

haha that looks so cool!!


----------



## JoyC (Nov 2, 2006)

that IS insane! it's sooo frickin gd!!!!!


----------



## missunderstood (Nov 2, 2006)

Simply amazing! I love it.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 2, 2006)

Wow. That looks sooooooooooo good! I saved it. Haha.


----------



## faifai (Nov 2, 2006)

Aww,  I can't see anything.


----------



## oriGINAl (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_Aww,  I can't see anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you click on the link to her myspace page, it is in her pictures


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Nov 2, 2006)

Wow.. amazing work.


----------



## professionaltart (Nov 2, 2006)

Amazing!


----------



## KaylaGrace (Nov 2, 2006)

That looks soooo awsome.


----------



## roxybc (Nov 2, 2006)

What products did she use?


----------



## stacey (Nov 2, 2006)

that's some pretty crazy shiiiite. damn!


----------



## Vixen (Nov 2, 2006)

What a creative costume!  I LOVE IT!


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 2, 2006)

A.m.a.z.i.n.g!!


----------



## user79 (Nov 2, 2006)

Really good!


----------



## foxyqt (Nov 2, 2006)

very nicely done!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Nov 2, 2006)

Wow! That is amazing! Well done.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Nov 2, 2006)

that looks good!

does she have a wig on?


----------



## lsperry (Nov 2, 2006)

Great job! Very vivid and imaginative!


----------



## lightnlovly (Nov 2, 2006)

that looks AWESOME!!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh sh*t!!  That's fricken awesome!!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## french-dessert (Nov 4, 2006)

wow who did that for her awesome !


----------



## Pinklady77 (Nov 4, 2006)

Thats amazing!


----------



## ..kels* (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## katisha (Nov 5, 2006)

Wow, that looks awesome!


----------



## MAVIS0107 (Nov 12, 2006)

amazing!!!!!!


----------



## Pei (Nov 14, 2006)

Freaking awesome!

Totally hollywood stuff!


----------



## Bianca (Nov 14, 2006)

Late with my reaction but it's stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oriGINAl (Feb 3, 2008)

To those who I never responded to, she did the makeup herself, though I am not sure what products she used.


----------

